# D Auratus super blue, bad leg. :(



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like its worn down to the bone, and its foot is constantly being brought up close to his belly/chest, which also looks mangled  i seriously dunno what happen  
but i do remember one morning, it was -54F and my living room wasnt well insulated (now it is though) and i think it was this frog that i found, barely moving, and i immediately put him into a warmer place. 
could it be frost bite? is it going to be ok?!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

VET!!! 

It may make a recovery with a little help, but we can't help you. Only the pros can.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

OUCH! Kinda looks like what happened to one of my frogs. Take it to the vet ASAP. Mine was rx'd silver sulfadiazine and ciproflaxin


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Ouch, that doesn't look good. I would say go to the vet as well. And did you say it was -54 degrees?!?!? Celsius or Fahrenheit?


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

thanx guys, i will be taking it to the vet on monday evening after work, as that is the only time the vet is back. its also a 24hr vet service and the vet there deals with exotics. 
the pet store that knows a great deal about amphibians here in the city said it might be gramnegative? (shrugs) something like that. either case i will be putting him into an ICU of some sorts, separate from the others. dont want it spreading to the other frogs. 

i really hope its not my vivarium  i dont wanna have to tear everything down and start over  took too long to get to this point  

it was -54F here, (outside temp) it was around 56F inside the house, i sacrificed myself some heat and put the space heater up to the tank to circulate the warmth and that really helped out. that night i had some plastic to insulate the windows and i did just that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, where are you?

If I had to guess I'd say it's some sort of cut/scrape that got infected.

Set up a quarantine container for him and make sure he's well fed, has enough humidity, and is the right temperature. Around 70F is best.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Done and Done.

i live up in canada in saskatchewan. it gets cold here somedays. :\


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't even imagine those temperatures


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

It appears quite similar to nose rub infection, quite common back in the early days of this hobby when shipping methods were not as good as they are today. We used to treat that infection with gentomycin (I think).. Either way it needs treatment so as to not spread to any tankmates.

Peter Keane


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Peter Keane said:


> It appears quite similar to nose rub infection, quite common back in the early days of this hobby when shipping methods were not as good as they are today. We used to treat that infection with gentomycin (I think).. Either way it needs treatment so as to not spread to any tankmates.
> 
> Peter Keane


THATS the med my pet shop recommended. or was it clyndomycin? anyways.... either way i dont think its a med i can get over the counter. i wish i had a sharper image of the leg. the frog is elusive  lol 
thanx peter!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

xTimx said:


> it was -54F here, (outside temp)


And I'm sitting here thinking that our recent cold spell of -20 is bad.


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

(sighs) frog passed  i dunno what else i could of done


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

wow im sorry for your loss


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. My condolences go out to you.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am also sorry...losing any pet is difficult...but thinking of why, what did I do/didn't can drive you nuts.... At the point you discovered the injury, the bacteria had probably become systemic...and with such a susceptible creature, like birds, it was already too late...am truly sympathtic...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is alway such a sad time when you lose a little guy...


----------

